# TAG - A Technothriller (The Zumar Chronicles) - Free today 12 June 2012



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

In the wake of Arbitrator Jonah Oliver's interrogation of Jibril Muraz, a prisoner of UNPOL, his secure life disintegrates into one of lies, corruption, conspiracy and murder due to what he learns.

Jonah is thrown into a race against the clock to stop a plot designed to eliminate two-thirds of the population. The odds are stacked against him. He soon finds his past is not what he thought it was, those closest to him cannot be trusted, and what he's learned could get him, or worse, his loved ones, killed.

On 15 March 2110, 6.3 billion people will die at the hand of one man.

A man with a twisted vision, to make humans a better, more intelligent race.

From a world where personal privacy has been forsaken comes a tale of conspiracy, love and murder - and the bond shared by brothers.

***​
_4.5 out 5 Amazon reader rated out of 19 reviews_

"a riveting thriller that kept me up much past my bedtime." - GraceKrispy Motherlode
"an excellent plot that would translate well to the big screen" - Vicki Tyley
"very exciting with plenty of plot twists and intrigue." - Kevin Sift Book Reviews
"Orwell's 1984 reborn as a thriller and potentially renamed 2109." - Elizabeth Swigar 
"tight, tense, beautifully crafted thriller." - Suki
"Most fun in scifi since Asimov died," - Eclectic
"Solid sci-fi thriller with a convincing conspiracy plot and fantastic world-building" - Frida Fantastic

***​Still currently discounted by Amazon at .99 from 3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Simon, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

Great to see you are published, Simon.

Sounds like a good read, in fact I have downloaded it direct to my new Kindle so I am sure to read it soon. Well, not that soon, I have a few on my TBR list and I tend to read rather slowly and more than one book at a time.... but when I do get to it, I am certain this is one book I will want to read straight through. 

All the best for success with the book!

Cheers, Sharon


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats on the book. You know I just gotta check this one out! I love speculative fiction.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

iamstoryteller said:


> Great to see you are published, Simon.
> 
> Sounds like a good read, in fact I have downloaded it direct to my new Kindle so I am sure to read it soon. Well, not that soon, I have a few on my TBR list and I tend to read rather slowly and more than one book at a time.... but when I do get to it, I am certain this is one book I will want to read straight through.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sharon I hope you enjoy it. You made me laugh with your TBR list - I think it is the same for all of us; I just wish they'd hurry up and get that darn cloning technology sorted...

Thanks again.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

EllisonJames said:


> Congrats on the book. You know I just gotta check this one out! I love speculative fiction.


Hi Ellison,

I've tried to keep everything grounded in plausible reality; just extrapolated out a hundred years 

Thanks for the congrats it's a good feeling.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

sgroyle said:


> Thank you Sharon I hope you enjoy it. You made me laugh with your TBR list - I think it is the same for all of us; I just wish they'd hurry up and get that darn cloning technology sorted...
> 
> Thanks again.


Perhaps you will come up with the answer, grin.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

GraceKrispy of Motherlode reviewed Tag 

http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-tag-book-one-zumar-chronicles-by.html


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

sgroyle said:


> GraceKrispy of Motherlode reviewed Tag
> 
> http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-tag-book-one-zumar-chronicles-by.html


Congratulations, Simon, Grace is a fabulous reviewer. Makes me want to hurry up and get at your book. Alas my brother just sent me a huge tome he wants me to read so I can discuss it with him. He's my big bro, sigh...


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

iamstoryteller said:


> Congratulations, Simon, Grace is a fabulous reviewer. Makes me want to hurry up and get at your book. Alas my brother just sent me a huge tome he wants me to read so I can discuss it with him. He's my big bro, sigh...


Thanks Sharon, and I know how it is for younger sisters - I have one  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Tag received another good review, this one from Litfest Magazine:

http://www.litfestmagazine.com/litfest/NEW_AUTHORS/Entries/2010/12/20_TAGBy_Simon_Royle.html


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Another great review for Tag.

http://www.milorambles.com/2010/12/28/tag-by-simon-royle-book-review/


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I've just twittered this and FB shared it!


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

velicion said:


> I've just twittered this and FB shared it!


Wow - super cool; thanks Ian.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

A review of Tag by Elizabeth Swigar. Another 4.5 stars review 

http://elizabethswigar.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/tag-by-simon-royle/


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Simon, this isn't the kind of book i normally read, but I love your mysteries, so I'm adding Tag to my list for my next round of book buying. I wish you the best with the book.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

That's great thanks. 

You join a long list of people who start out with "This isn't the type of book I normally read..." So far two of the people that have reviewed Tag said exactly the same thing. 

Milo of Milo Rambles wrote, 
"Now as many of you will know from the earlier reviews, Science Fiction and futuristic thrillers (whatever genre they may be) are not my forte!... and although I mentioned it wasn’t something I would normally read I promised to make time for the book – and boy am I glad I did! This futuristic novel surprised me! I thoroughly enjoyed it, loved the easy paced style, the modern play on words and the fact they still use yards as a measurement on a golf course in 2109!" 

Elizabeth Swigar wrote,
"Let me start by admitting that of all writing genres, mystery/thriller books tend to be the ones that grab me the least. So it takes a good one to keep me engaged. By good I most likely mean “unpredictable” and “exciting” — and Royle’s Tag accomplishes both nicely."

Hope you like it, and would love to hear your opinion regardless.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Been making my way through this one the past few days... very good (and polished - thank goodness!). "Not my usual genre" BUT lately I've been reading and enjoying quite a bit of dystopian/speculative science fiction, so...


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Been making my way through this one the past few days... very good (and polished - thank goodness!). "Not my usual genre" BUT lately I've been reading and enjoying quite a bit of dystopian/speculative science fiction, so...


You just made my day


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

sgroyle said:


> You just made my day


Dang, you're easy... I'll have to come up with a reason to hate it now... *laughing* (I'm kidding)


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

A pleasant surprise. Google Alerts sent me this.

http://criticalchain.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/kindle-tag/

Nice to get surprises like that. Great to see readers getting behind the book.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

New blurb, giving a bit more information about the story.
***​
In the wake of Arbitrator Jonah Oliver's interrogation of Jibril Muraz, a prisoner of UNPOL, his secure life disintegrates into one of lies, corruption, conspiracy and murder due to what he learns.

Jonah is thrown into a race against the clock to stop a plot designed to eliminate two-thirds of the population. The odds are stacked against him. He soon finds his past is not what he thought it was, those closest to him cannot be trusted, and what he's learned could get him, or worse, his loved ones, killed.

On 15 March 2110, 6.3 billion people will die at the hand of one man.

A man with a twisted vision, to make humans a better, more intelligent race.

From a world where personal privacy has been forsaken comes a tale of conspiracy, love and murder - and the bond shared by brothers.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Tag has been getting a few nice reviews lately.

http://www.amazon.com/Tag-The-Zumar-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B004EYUELS/


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Simon, good to see you on the Kindle Boards 
I've just been looking at the reviews of your books! Congrats, they're great!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

So glad to see your book is doing well, Simon. I actually ended up buying this book after I reviewed it so my father-in-law and husband could read it too. VERY well done, and one that has full stuck with me, which is very rare.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Maria Savva said:


> Hi Simon, good to see you on the Kindle Boards
> I've just been looking at the reviews of your books! Congrats, they're great!


Hi Maria, and thanks - yes when you get a review where someone really enjoyed your book enough to go and write a review it makes everything worthwhile.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> So glad to see your book is doing well, Simon. I actually ended up buying this book after I reviewed it so my father-in-law and husband could read it too. VERY well done, and one that has full stuck with me, which is very rare.


Hi Candy,

I really appreciate that. Working on the sequel  have a few surprises there for you and you're on the short list for when I finally get it done


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I enjoyed Tag. You created a very believable world that was almost Blade Runneresque in parts.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Shaun said:


> I enjoyed Tag. You created a very believable world that was almost Blade Runneresque in parts.


Thanks Shaun. Philip K. Dick is one of my favorite authors. Vastly under appreciated while he was alive, one of those poor authors that if he had lived to today would almost certainly be an indie, and probably highly successful. He was certainly prolific enough. Anyway glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

As the author of Tag. I invite you to connect with me via:

My blog: http://www.simon-royle.com/
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4490405.Simon_Royle

or Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Simon-Royle/105903372799067


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

When do we get Part II, Simon?


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Tim,

Working on it. Given the twists and turns it's going through it'll be a little while yet. Having LOTS of fun with K:OS right now, but it HAS to be at least as good if not better than #1.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Tag, for read an eBook week, will be 50% off at Smashwords - offer ends 13th March 2011.


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

This sounds like a great thriller. I just got my son a Kindle and he would love this. Congrats on the book.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Great present for your son. I don't know how old your son is, but I should warn you that there is some sex, a little violence, and a few swear words in Tag. In each case I felt these added to the story - were necessary to the plot - however, just thought I'd let you know in case your son is in his early teens.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Beware the ides of March, especially if your Intelligence Score is less than 100...


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Very cool, insightful review of Tag, by Sally Sapphire at Bibrary Bookslut.

http://bibrary.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-tag-by-simon-royle.html


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

For a limited time I have reduced the price of Tag to 99 cents.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice review of Tag by Frida Fanstastic.

http://fridafantastic.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/tag-by-simon-royle-2010/


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Tag's now had 18 reviews, and thanks to all who have reviewed it one of the best rated Technothriller books on Amazon. Nine 4 star and Nine 5 star. At .99 cents still...


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

sgroyle said:


> Tag's now had 18 reviews, and thanks to all who have reviewed it one of the best rated Technothriller books on Amazon. Nine 4 star and Nine 5 star. At .99 cents still...


Congratulations, Simon. And well-deserved, too.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Vicki,  I'm going to put the price up to 3.99 in another week.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Well done Simon. I downloaded a sample and will be buying the book.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

ToniD said:


> Well done Simon. I downloaded a sample and will be buying the book.


That's great Toni, thanks.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

After today, Tag will go back up in price. For the moment still at .99 cents


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

sgroyle said:


> After today, Tag will go back up in price. For the moment still at .99 cents


It was a bargain at $3.99 - at 99¢ it's a steal. If my calcs are correct, that works out at approx 0.00075¢/word. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

VickiT said:


> It was a bargain at $3.99 - at 99¢ it's a steal. If my calcs are correct, that works out at approx 0.00075¢/word.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki. I'm oscillating between 2.99 and 4.99 for the price change. Technothrillers, a la Daniel Suarez and William Gibson, seem to have a very select audience, I'm not convinced that price is a barrier to purchase - with all the talk (flak) lately surrounding quality perception at .99 I am concerned that people associate "cheap price" with poor quality.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

On 15 March 2110, 6.3 billion people will die at the hand of one man.

A man with a twisted vision, to make humans a better, more intelligent race.

From a world where personal privacy has been forsaken comes a tale of conspiracy, love and murder - and the bond shared by brothers.

***​
_4.5 out 5 Amazon reader rated out of 19 reviews_
"a riveting thriller that kept me up much past my bedtime." - GraceKrispy Motherlode
"an excellent plot that would translate well to the big screen" - Vicki Tyley
"very exciting with plenty of plot twists and intrigue." - Kevin Sift Book Reviews
"Orwell's 1984 reborn as a thriller and potentially renamed 2109." - Elizabeth Swigar 
"tight, tense, beautifully crafted thriller." - Suki
"Most fun in scifi since Asimov died," - Eclectic
"Solid sci-fi thriller with a convincing conspiracy plot and fantastic world-building" - Frida Fantastic

***​Still currently discounted by Amazon at .99 from 3.99


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

4.5 out of 5 stars from 25 reviews....

Try it, you might like it


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

sgroyle said:


> 4.5 out of 5 stars from 25 reviews....
> 
> Try it, you might like it


Tried it.
Liked it.
Now waiting for the next one...



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Yup...me too.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Re: 
Tried it.
Liked it.
Now waiting for the next one...



ToniD said:


> Yup...me too.


Thanks Vicki and Toni  I'm working on it...

Write on!


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Released a new and improved version... if you've previously purchased bug Amazon for the new version...


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Podcast Interview with me on Adventures in Sci Fi Publishing, about Tag.

http://www.adventuresinscifipublishing.com/2011/11/aisfp-150-simon-royle-nook-feedback/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

The Zumar Chronicles?  Is there a sequel in the works?


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Steverino said:


> The Zumar Chronicles? Is there a sequel in the works?


Hacking my way to the end of Book Two as we, er, type. It is called "ZOO". I'll keep you posted on progress or you can check out my blog for updates http://simon-royle.blogspot.com/


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Just waiting for the price to change on Amazon.


----------



## indieview (Nov 6, 2011)

Free from link below 27th December


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Alan started reading Tag over Christmas and is right into it. Don't expect any feedback anytime soon, though. He took four years to read Ed
Patterson's The Jade Owl. 

Happy New Year, Simon! Hope it's a great one.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking forward to ZOO!!


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Vicki and Tim.

No hurry  I like a reader who takes their time.

Zoo is coming along, Tim.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that Tag is free today. D/l while you can...


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Tag's been getting a few new nice reviews lately


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Just checked them out. Good reviews... but having read Tag - A Technothriller (The Zumar Chronicles), I would've expected anything less.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Vicki, much appreciated.


----------



## sgroyle (Aug 21, 2010)

Free today.


----------

